

Show HN: Unspent for iPhone and Apple Watch (My First App) - internick
http://unspentapp.com

======
internick
My name is Nick Cochran, and I just developed and launched my first mobile
app. It's called Unspent. I would love to get your feedback and answer any
questions you may have about the app's design.

Quick Summary: Use Unspent to track your spending money and one-off budgets.
Designed to be simple and efficient for when complex budgeting software is too
much overhead. No bank connections, no fancy charts, no decimal places.
Unspent is for people who want to track spending balances, but don’t want to
overthink it. You get an intuitive & fun interface, quick access via Apple
Watch or Today Widget, and optional Touch ID protection.

Thanks for taking a look!

